# Anyone else prefer nighttime over daytime?



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Been noticing about myself that when I try to get up early and get outside I just don't have any energy. But after the sun goes down and I feel much more awake. Anyone else experience anything like that?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i prefer night time


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea sometimes it just feels as if day is night and night is day. I am more alert at night than in the day time, i find myself falling asleep more often in the day time, while at night it takes a while to fall asleep.


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

All the time, even right now its 1PM and i just feel drained, but around 7-8pm tonight i'll start to get absolutely wired and i won't be able to fall asleep til 3-4am no matter what, yet during the day I'm dozing off in class, kinda sucks.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutely. I've always felt more energetic and motivated at night. That's why I always have to work out after the sun sets. I seriously don't see how some people can get up at six 'o clock and go for a five mile run. I'd pass out before I got my running shoes on. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't feel like I have more energy after the sun goes down but I do prefer the night over the daytime.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im a morning person . i get up at 4am. though i wish the body did not need any sleep.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the night time. Too bad I don't have much of a life to go along with it~

Mornings are bad for me (getting out of bed is almost always a monumental effort) and so is the mid-afternoon. I start feeling better as it gets dark out.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I do. Always have, ever since I was like 7, I loved being awake when everyone was asleep.
It kinda screwed me though, cause it led me to losing my ability to function while interacting with people during the daytime lol.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I love the nighttime. I always have, always will. 

I usually end up staying up until at least 3 a.m. every day. The only time anyone will find me up in the morning is if I stay up that late - I've stayed up until 10 a.m. before. I always get my best work done late at night.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

DanCan said:


> Been noticing about myself that when I try to get up early and get outside I just don't have any energy. But after the sun goes down and I feel much more awake. Anyone else experience anything like that?


 Yeah a lot of the time I don't feel awake until about 10pm. Also the earlier it is, when I have something "official" to do, the more anxious I get and the more ill I feel 
:afr... urgh.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've always been this way.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I like nighttime better, but I have more energy in the morning.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm definitely a vampire. I hate bright sunlight and mornings.
I get up 3-4 p.m. and work at night. I hate this daylight savings garbage cause now I have to walk out of work into the sunlight. Feels like I'm about to burst into flame.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Definitely prefer nighttime over daytime.
This is why I stay up all night even when I have to be up most of the day. I feel more comfortable at night.


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

yea, its 4am and I'm wide awake, and have to be up by 9.... great


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya I prefer nighttime over daytime because its more fun :boogie
I can hide in the dark and I dont have to go out in the world like at daytime and I feel more comfortable and hyper :3


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Yup, night > day.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

This has happened to me at times, more so in the past than now.

I'm both a morning and a night person. I love bright, sunny mornings, and when I'm feeling relaxed and not depressed, moody, windy, rainy mornings. I also love the middle of the night - when I'm in a good mood, or just feel like hiding from the world... when I was younger, I would draw and/or paint all night. I loved it.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I feel pretty crappy until mid afternoon, and really good at night.


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

I love love love night time, its something about being awake when everyone else is asleep that makes me feel calm.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

woah finally somebody asks a decent question...NIGHTIME, i hate daylight puts me in a bad mood


----------



## patricia (Sep 10, 2009)

believe it or not i prefer daytime i get more depressed at night think i'll be the only one who gets worse at night everyone else seems 2 prefare night time


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

patricia said:


> believe it or not i prefer daytime i get more depressed at night think i'll be the only one who gets worse at night everyone else seems 2 prefare night time


I also prefer the daytime. the worst time of the year for me is now, when we bring the clock back to standard time and it's dark after five p.m., I go nuts for a few weeks til i get used to it.:S


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm an early morning person.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

patricia said:


> believe it or not i prefer daytime i get more depressed at night think i'll be the only one who gets worse at night everyone else seems 2 prefare night time


No, that happens for me, too.  There are also times when I love it, though.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I generally like the dark...dark environments, but the part I dislike about the night is sleep time and not being able to sleep, so laying in bed tossing and turning for hours :S

also, I really dislike spring and the allergies it brings and summer with its heat and longer days...


----------



## sky is falling (Oct 31, 2009)

CarlyKathleen said:


> I love love love night time, its something about being awake when everyone else is asleep that makes me feel calm.


Absolutely. Also during the night I feel like no one can really see me to judge me.:blank


----------



## sadsas (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been planning on asking this question for a while, but I decided to google it today and it took me here.

I totally prefer the cool damp night over the day. Is this SA related?


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, maybe preferring the night time has something to do with SA, because I prefer the night as well. It's peaceful and everyone is in bed, so I don't feel like I have to be doing anything! I can just do what I want without nobody annoying me.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

My sleeping pattern currently resembles that of a traditional vampire. Get up just after sunset, go to bed before sundown. It's not supposed to work for humans...it doesn't really work for me.

I don't even know why I do it, it's just what always happens when there's nothing to prevent me from it. It's my 'natural' sleep cycle, or whatever.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

CarlyKathleen said:


> I love love love night time, its something about being awake when everyone else is asleep that makes me feel calm.





luctus said:


> My sleeping pattern currently resembles that of a traditional vampire. Get up just after sunset, go to bed before sundown. It's not supposed to work for humans...it doesn't really work for me.
> 
> I don't even know why I do it, it's just what always happens when there's nothing to prevent me from it. It's my 'natural' sleep cycle, or whatever.


:yes :yes I like the peace of nighttime, and my "natural sleep cycle" is totally bassackwards.


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am definitely a night-owl. Always have been. It takes me a long time to feel "awake" in the morning. I'm always so groggy when I wake up in the morning, it takes a while for me to clear the spiderwebs from my brain. But at night, I have much more energy.


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I love doing stuff during the night, too bad it's so rare when I actually have something to do at all.


----------



## Shadowsgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the night. I'm always awake until 3am because I love being up later than everyone else and doing things I can't in the day time when everything "important" gets in the way like work and such. At night, it's my time and I just don't have to care about anything else except for what I want to do.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, i love being up at night. It is more peaceful and quiet, everyone is sleeping so i dont have to worry about anything. I always feel more "hyped" to do things at night, i have far more energy than in the morning. Before i go sleep, i plan things for the next day and i totally feel like doing it at the time, but when i wake up, i feel like **** and can hardly get up from bed. All the enrgy is gone. Pretty much every morning i get up i have a headache and it wont go away for 30mins or so. I have no idea why i am like this, maybe its been too long since i had normal sleeping schedule. Right now, i am going to sleep around 3-4AM and getting up around 12.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ I do the same, i know i shouldn't and i always feel like crap during the day but i can't help it. Nearly 3am as I'm typing this.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

CarlyKathleen said:


> I love love love night time, its something about being awake when everyone else is asleep that makes me feel calm.


I love the night time, and theres less people to bother you.

Yay night time!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I love night time. It just so peaceful and tranquil at night. At night, I feel much more like doing things and don't worry as much about anxiety and such things.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm more ofa night time person. I feel energetic on morning and night times and a bit slow on midday.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

If its early morning , evening, or night then I feel full of energy.
The afternoon just makes me feel tired.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I prefer night time over day time too. I just feel calmer. Not much is going on, I don't feel obliged to do as much.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I actually prefer daytime. Night is very quiet and allows all the negative thoughts to seep in. Not fun.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes especially dark winter nights and the chill of the evening, the sky is usually so dark and navy and the stars seem to shine brighter lol i may sound nuts but it feels more magical then a boring hot sweating summer night and days drag on


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I feel a lot more productive between dinner and about 12:30am. In the daytime I'm useless, usually I end up napping throughout the afternoon because of the insomnia from the previous night :lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I much prefer nighttime, always have done. Especially now that i work evenings, it means i dont have a reason to get up early. 

If i do try to get up before 10am, i'm usually groggy and lethargic for most of the day. If i'm ever asked to change my work shift to days, i think i'd quit. 7am starts are just wayyy too early imo. Though i think i will have to work a week of 7am starts in August. Its only 1 week though, but it will drive me insane. I did it last year for the same week and it drove me to insanity. I also ended up getting a really bad flu after it.


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

YES. All the time. I feel like at night when I realize the day is over and I haven't done anything much, I start doing everything on my to-do list. Plus, for some reason, I have developed a strange sense of sleep anxiety that makes me not want to sleep for some reason. 

At night, I like leaving the TV and my lights on before going to bed. I feel like it makes me feel a little less lonely for some reason.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I would say that I prefer night time, only when I'm at home of course.  I'm a true nighttowl haha.

It's just really peaceful and quiet.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

as long as there is less people outside i prefer it.
i do love the night time for that reason.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I do. I hate sunlight. I feel more alive at night.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

night time is the best. you can relax your mind look at the stars. do some deep thinking and just let your mind flow.


----------



## winsterman (Jul 23, 2014)

*I love the night too*

I hate daytime and love the night.i feel like a vampire almost the light hurts my eyes.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can relate to many of these posts. For some reason, my social anxiety is much lower at night. Maybe because I tend to feel anxiety in school-related situations... which don't occur at night. So I've learned that day = anxiety and night = relief.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah there are times where the days drag on and on but I rarely experience the nights dragging on..

I also have eyes that are sensitive to light and I usually get a headache when I'm out in the sun during the day and have severe eye floaters so that kind of ruins daytime for me too.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Nope. Nightimes are hell for me, especially during summer. I get extremly anxious , I pace all night , I get paranoid that I'm having a heart attack. I keep having panic attacks, hot and cold waves...it's horrible
I love early mornings and the soft brightness of the morning sunshine.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I feel infinitely more creative at night time, plus the cover of darkness with the stillness of night creates this sort of comfort that is hard to describe.. it feels very twilight, almost like a dreamscape of some kind.

The day however is like a blinding reminder of reality, chaos and discomfort. I can only feel good during the day if i'm physically active.. otherwise it makes me feel depressed.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gurlll you already know the answer to this!


----------



## Happy Boy (Jan 26, 2013)

Lazarusx said:


> I feel infinitely more creative at night time, plus the cover of darkness with the stillness of night creates this sort of comfort that is hard to describe.. it feels very twilight, almost like a dreamscape of some kind.
> 
> The day however is like a blinding reminder of reality, chaos and discomfort. I can only feel good during the day if i'm physically active.. otherwise it makes me feel depressed.


Same


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

sky is falling said:


> Absolutely. Also during the night I feel like no one can really see me to judge me.:blank


Same as me! Night time is heaven. Day time: I tend to feel restricted, in a way. Maybe because when someone else is in the same room as me, or at least not far from me I am a bit conscious about it.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

nightime :cig only because it reminds me of my soul.


----------

